# Best Brushes?



## LickOfPaint (Mar 9, 2012)

Just wondered which brushes you guys are using.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

I only buy Corona.


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

Always been happy with purdy


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Depends. For interior I use Wooster Silver Tip a lot. Also Corona, and a couple others for particular circumstances, but Silver Tip works well for most. Exterior I use Sherwin Williams Wave brushes, which are no longer available.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Corona, Wooster and Purdy.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

LickOfPaint said:


> Just wondered which brushes you guys are using.


Purdy and Wooster for me. :thumbsup:
What do you use LOP?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

3 1/2" Wooster Jaguar Extra firm for exterior, 3" for interior. 2 1/2 for trim.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Corona for me. Like the chinex the most.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love my Purdy Nylox brushes for exterior trim.


----------



## CB Painters (Dec 5, 2011)

I prefer Wooster and Williams.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

wooster extra firm, I tend to get the 2 inch, I have tried some other wooster types but they mostly became dusters or shellac brushes. You can wash out a shellac primer brush but some how they seem to go soft. I like the 2 inch because there are so many colors to do in a day that washing them is just easier.


----------



## Alertchief (Jan 8, 2012)

Proform Picasso brushes. Angled and oval sash brush. One great brush.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The one my painter brings. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

How about using the search feature? There are a ton of threads on this topic. Not saying that you can't post, just why start a thread on a topic that has enough threads already. My guess is your next thread will be "Which is the best impact?"

Purdy, Wooster...but I like Matt's answer best.


----------



## BWFS (Feb 26, 2012)

4" china chip brushes from Harbor Freight


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How about using the search feature? There are a ton of threads on this topic. Not saying that you can't post, just why start a thread on a topic that has enough threads already. My guess is your next thread will be "Which is the best impact?"
> 
> Purdy, Wooster...but I like Matt's answer best.


You allways like Matt's answer:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> You allways like Matt's answer:whistling


And I always like your answer... :whistling: So in essence we all agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> You allways like Matt's answer:whistling


You haven't been around long. Go back and read our posts and you will see us butting heads quit a bit.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You haven't been around long. Go back and read our posts and you will see us butting heads quit a bit.


God thats the truth. Hell we got banned together I think. It was so long ago I dont remember. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> God thats the truth. Hell we got banned together I think. It was so long ago I dont remember. :laughing:


I was banned for two weeks, you were banned for two hours...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I was banned for two weeks, you were banned for two hours...


Again have no clue how that worked. But it was a difficult few hours for me.. :whistling:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

purdy


----------

